# combined hot and cold fixture units?



## Matt Maves (Feb 23, 2021)

Anybody ever heard of this concept? It's in the IPC for water supply fixture units. I'm guessing its very relevant in order to size pipes. I have searched all day. There is NOTHING on the internet.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In the UPC they are combined.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In the UPC, one thing I've found interesting is the inclusion of a dishwasher's wfu's in both the HW and CW table calculations. But, cold only fixtures (eg. WCs and HBs) are not included in HW calculations.


----------

